# How Much Do You Spend on This Hobby?



## TulsaJeff (Apr 23, 2010)

As all of you know.. I have been on a information hunting quest over the last while and all of you have been extremely helpful.

I am trying to get a feel for how much each of you spend on BBQ and grilling related products per year? (includes equipment, food, accessories, transportation, etc.)

Just give my your best estimate.

As always, thank you for your help with this and all of my other weird requests


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2010)

Is my wife paying you to find out this information 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm sure she'd like to know no she prolly doesn't want to know


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2010)

I voted less than $500. Reason why is I have my smoker and all the goodies already. I will buy meat and other food products regardless as I have to eat whether smoked or cooked on the stove. My only real cost for smoking is charcoal and smoking wood and maybe a few batteries for the therm which for me is well under $500 Great Question Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 24, 2010)

I promise to not let any spouses see this info (I got a wife too you know)


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2010)

You might be covered under the OTBS confidentiality agreement.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 24, 2010)

HAH! My wife buys a lot of my smokin' goodies, so she definitely knows!!!!! She surprises me with some of her grocery trips when she gets home with armloads of potential smoked treats, and supports my hobby with enthusiasm.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 24, 2010)

This should be really interesting. I've only been smoking for about a year and a half, but have spent a fair amount. The biggest single expense was the smoker and continuing investments in it.

Several years ago, when I took some Scouts camping, I provided a really nice meal after a day of geocaching. One of them asked how come I always had good food instead of the stuff the other adults had. I explained that they have new trucks, etc. While mine wasn't new, it took me where I wanted to go. What I didn't spend on my truck, I spent on cast iron cookware, a really nicely equipped kitchen, and of course, food. I don't eat a lot, but I like it to taste excellent. I've been accused of being a perfectionist.

Needless to say, they all wanted to know what I was cooking for the next campout. I intend to do the same with my new found hobby/obsession.

Thanx, Jeff, for providing a great place to feed my perfectionist ambition to make even better food.

Jerry


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2010)

My wife really doesn't care as long as the smoked stuff is good and its a whole lot cheaper than my hunting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now ya'll remember he did say the stuff you buy to smoke too


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I am a little over 500 a year especially this year my problem is I am a got to have the coolest gadget guy.  And my wife loves BB ribs so we usually get at least 10 of the 3 packs from sams a year that is probably 250 alone.


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to question whether its a HOBBY or NECESSITY?


----------



## danielh (Apr 24, 2010)

This year I've spent a ton between cookers/fuel and food.  This year thus far well over $3000.  And its only may.  

Next year it will drop significantly though.  My guess would by $1500 for the whole year for food/foil/fuel, etc..  I like to cook for alot of people though so who knows.


----------



## DougE (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm just getting started this year so I figure $500 to $1000. 

ECB electric ........ not far from $ 100 taxes and all.

Jeff's rub and sauce recipes ...... well you know the cost for those on the 5 day ecourse.

Spices ......... I try to buy in bulk but it's not always convenient to do so.

Electric ............ remains to be seen but I smoke a lot (several days per week) and at 11 cents or so per hour, it will add up.

I still need a Maverick ET-73 .......... add that in.

The wife buys meat for me to smoke occasionally but I buy most of the meats I smoke.

It may get cheaper next year but I doubt it ........ I see more smokers in my future. It's sort of like a disease ........ once you start, there's no stopping it.


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2010)

Does this include Beer????  I know that I have to buy food anyway but before this it was not food of this quality.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Given that most of the food is geared for smoking... Between meat, charcoal etc, I'm probably over the 2000 mark for the year.

Even if I wasn't smokin' I'd probably spend just as much on meat, but what I didn't spend on charcoal, I'd probably spend close to that on gas & electricity.


----------



## danielh (Apr 24, 2010)

If we count beer, i can probably double the number put up earlier


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't get me started!


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 24, 2010)

Good one Jeff!  Lets see...fridge project may screw this one up, but I'm going for the 500-1000.  Probably closer to the 1000 mark this year despite the "bad economy"


----------



## missouri hog wild (Apr 24, 2010)

ONCE YA HAVE THE SMOKER AND THE LITTLE GOODIES TO GO WITH IT , COSTS ARE VERY LITTLE OTHER THAN THE HOGS ......GREAT QUESTION .. I SPEND A FEW HUNDRED A YR. MABYE SEEMS THEY JUST KEEP COMING OUT WITH NEW TOYS ALL THE TIME


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 24, 2010)

Well if I figure a trip now and then to a gathering and this years smoker build I am over 500 for sure.  Since I buy butts, ribs, brisket flats by the case or at least half case from my buddy in the Q buisness, I am fairly confident that I am closer to the grand mark.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 24, 2010)

On second thought if ya count my sausage making also I may be closer to 1500.  LOL


----------



## rickw (Apr 24, 2010)

Last year was an expensive year for equipment. Bought a Horizon offset, WSM and a Weber performer. I have no idea how much I spend on spices, meat and fuel. I grill or smoke just about every day year around.

I would say over 2K a year.


----------



## caveman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am easily into the 1K - 2K range for this year as I have already dropped $670 on two smokers.  We won't talk about meat, fuel or tools.  Or the "Accessories".


----------



## wingman (Apr 24, 2010)

Good lord! Well over 3k 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But I promise next year I'll do better. Maybe 4K! Kidding... My smoking budget should be considerably less next year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2010)

I had to say less than $500.

*Let's look at an example:*
I can buy a 10 Pound Pork Belly for about $25.
I end up with at least 7 pounds of the best tasting Bacon in this world.
Or I can buy 7 pounds of the very bland chemically treated "Bacon" they sell in stores for $4 to $5 per pound.

7 pounds of good stuff-----------$25 plus a handful of wood chips & a couple cents worth of electric.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




7 pounds of lousy stuff-----------$28 to $35
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Now if I could only stop giving stuff away!

Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 24, 2010)

I spend more than I ever planned on spending on this hobby, but it sure is addictive!


----------



## walle (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn... I hate these kinda questions... but an honest answer for me this past year.. for TOTAL Q expenditures would have to be over $2K...

WALLE - initial build ~$800
WALLE - retro fitted ~$250
meat - hell I spent $258.45 for the March of Dimes last week
sauce/rubs - ~ hell again! I spent $67 two weeks ago for a case of Salt Lick - I blame BBQ Engineer for that!
chipper rental for years supply of WALLE fodder ~ $100
chunks/chips/thermometers/pan/foil/beer/spices/bags/buckets - ~$.....

oh yeah, I'm sure I'm over $2K for this past year.
Now that I'm set with the smoker, I'm guessing _everything_ for a 365 day supply of Q will be around $1,000.

Having a _chingon_ smoker and being able to turn out good Q - *~$PRICELESS!!*


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Are we supposed to include "beverage" costs associated with tending the smoker?


----------



## blades (Apr 24, 2010)

Got me thinking, $12-13 per rack of bb ( 3-5 racks per smoke, twice a month). Spices for rub $20 a month. Igredients for sauce $20 a month ( my sauce sucks but I'm still trying ). that is just for the ribs. Sometimes somke side dishes also (cabbage, beans & tada tots). I don't think that is too bad.


----------



## cocomm (Apr 24, 2010)

hi all, well just started smoking this year with a yard sale chargriller ($50). been cooking on a weber kettle forever.........so i figured id run an excel spreadsheet for a guessitmate of costs, did not include COBC (cost of beer comsumed, a daily fixed cost anyway). i get wood free and my garage looks like a warehouse for kingsford charcoal (thank you $6 coupon). at 40 smokes and 100 grills per year including hardware purchases i'm at $2450 a year. i allowed $25 per cook for meat (smoker, i mean why not fill the thing up ie 3 racks of ribs or 2 butts or 1- 4 bone standing rib roast, 2 fatties, 12 ATB and 12 mushroom caps) and $6 per grilling session. thank heavens my wife bought in to the deal. if fact i cant make fatties any more. i converted the smoker to gas (lazy but way easier to control and cheap). so its ONLY $2450 a year for the 1st year in, but luckily i wont have the $250 hardware cost next year. i did not include any added medical or gym costs for overweight.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

my only expenses are  the meat, lump charcoal, and wood.  Those items come to well over $2,000 a year(I only use good pork/beef and that is expensive)

My WSM was a x-mas gift, and the GOSM I used to have was a gift as well.  So I havent bought a smoker in years.

Since I own a WSM I dont need to spend $$ on expensive thermometers, and gadgets.


----------



## arnie (Apr 24, 2010)

I told my wife what I paid for one of my smokers once and learned never to talk about it again


----------



## morkdach (Apr 24, 2010)

i build all my smokers and set them up so mama can run them 365 days a year. so if ya count the food & beverages, therms, temp controlers charcoal wood and feeding neighbors when they smell it running WOW it adds up quick. plus being a watt burner the power comp. gets its share.
i put 1000 to 2000 thats very conservative


----------



## okie joe (Apr 24, 2010)

The cost is out of my smokers,,but the food,cost and the sausage makeing and ( grinder lem 5 is going to be prorated out this year....but with the cost of good meat and fuel ( nothing to the cost of meat)....bought wife a cold smoker for Christmas...she loved it for bacon Cb,BBB and cheese and also sausage. We are a family that smokes together.Now about my DO that is getting out of hand she loves to cook in our DO. got a 6.8.10,2- 12, 14 and 16. I cant pick up any thing bigger that 16 full with my sholder...hurt like it is. soo the cost to smokeing , Bacon (CB. BBB. Belly) and sausage makeing....and meat for smokers we are at a 1000.00 a year or more.


----------



## smokey paul (Apr 24, 2010)

After conferring with the Boss (wife) we think about 500-1000 but could be higher. we have wind that stops us and cold. next year that could go to 5000+ because we will try to build a patio covered and closed in with windows. Then we would be BBQ'ing almost every day or so.

Very hard to expense BBQ'ing as it is just a way to cook the food you eat. Much more fun !!!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 24, 2010)

expensive year for me...bought a new to me Lang 48" patio for $800, need wood to burn in it and it is expensive out in CO, so that is another $250. had to have a weed burner, so there is another $50, smoke about every other weekend and freeze leftovers, so there is probably another $1000 min that would have spent anyway though, at least 3 large parties this year, so there is another $1000 on food and $300 on beer (smoking a little pig this year for the first time at one of them). Plan on getting into sausage making this year, so havent looked into what that is going to run me yet, depends on what the inlaws have in storage that I can claim. 

Peace of mind and the beer buzz I get from a day of smoking is priceless....so to add it all up it would be more than $2000 this year. Typical year will probably be in the 1 to 2k range.

Now, what do I spend on beer and golf......damn, I need a second job or better yet,  make my wife start working a full week since me working more would get in the way of having time for smoking, beer and golf....


----------



## rgacat (Apr 24, 2010)

I would spend more but I run out of time. Dang job gets in the way.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread might get alot of folks in trouble like Pineywoods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Easily over $2000 a year here


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you implying he may have to resurrect the "different kind of smoke" thread again? If he does, it won't be the brush burnin'!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been doin all the cookin for at least a year and a half. When I say cookin, I mean smokin.  So I can't really say it's a hobby now.  Everyone here at the house has informed me they much prefer my smokin over moms traditional stove food. So, when I go the the grocery store, I buy for the smoker. It's usually 5-6 nights a week depending on how much there is in the way of left-overs. And that doesn't happen much.  I've already mentioned to the family that one day I will get called back to work and a look of horror came across their faces 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I had to laugh at them. I really enjoy it though.  It seems with every smoke, I learn something new.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well lets do this in a modern math way. First 5,000.0 for outdoor kitchen. Then you have 3 freezers and then 3 grills and 3 smokers. Are you getting the picture. If not I'll keep on going. Now then we have the sales at the grocery stores, Sam's, Restaurant depot. and then we have 5 kids and 10 grand kids that all live within 10 miles or so and then a couple of porch youngins ( the ones that just keep coming around) for the Sunday dinner and of course the Birthday dinners. Oh yea what about the guys and girls at my work and the wife's work. Then you have a really small doctor that eats like a horse (but he says healthy horse) So then you add it up I have used all my fingers and toes and the wife's too. So maybe I don't want to add it up like that wedding we had.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL!!! Smart move by a smart man


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 24, 2010)

I technically just started this year, so I'll have to itemize it next year or, really, the next.

I didn't vote, but thank you for making me think about it.

Good luck with your book!

-Bret


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I'm new to smoking food, so I had to buy a smoker, around $200 with tax and wood chips, I also bought a new grill, about $330 w/ tax, propane, charcoal, we have a family of 6, with 3 of them teenage boys, so food gets to be expensive, but with this new addiction, I think that is going to increase, well then so far this year I'm around $800, but that includes the smoker and the grill.


----------



## mikeythai (Apr 25, 2010)

Hell, I must have spent close to $200 just on thermo's last year. 

I probably spend $50-$75 a smoke. And another smoker on the drawing boards.

Still cheaper than building racecars, or anything to do with boats.


----------



## texican (Apr 25, 2010)

Easily over 2k, but it is one hobby the entire family (friends) can enjoy. My lovely bride always seems to be on board when it comes to getting goodies for the smoker or grill.


----------



## rio_grande (Apr 25, 2010)

I should have read the follow up posts. Figuring in meat and the like I easily buy 500 just in pork each year. Oh well Like Mark I may not want to know.. Transportation,,,,, does that count driving 12 hr to see Jerry and the crew,,,, Well it was for smoking :)


----------



## marty catka (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you including the meats and stuff?  If so, not a fair question.  A guys gotta eat!  MikeyThai, I don't know if I spend that much per smoke, but I don't add up what I spend on my boat either.  But do you count fuel in that too?  I mean, a guy's gotta leave the dock sometime.

Maybe I can work out a deal with some of the other boaters in my club, I'll do the smokin', and they can take me and the wife out on their boats!


----------



## graybeard (Apr 26, 2010)

$18 average for two butts each week= $936. Apx a cord of wood =$180 plus, plus, plus and worth every penny.

beard


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

*How can so many include the cost of Pork, Beef, Chicken......??*






So, if you weren't smoking you wouldn't eat?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Question should be, *"How much money are you saving by eating great self-smoked foods, instead of the crap you could buy at a restaurant ???"*






Bearcaver


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 26, 2010)

Good answer Bearcarver. I usually smoke every weekend. Maybe $1000. to $1500.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2010)

good point,   (I listed meat to answer Jeffs question in the op,  with how cheap the WSM is to run my biggest cost is the meat(+ the beer, and hard liquor consumed).  With  pork and most other cuts of meat that I smoke being cheap compared to the other items I would be cooking instead(prime dry aged beef, lobster, crab, etc.)


----------



## flagriller (Apr 26, 2010)

$1,500 - $2,500 or more depending on how many parties we have. Last year we only had two @ about $500 each plus all the other purchases.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 26, 2010)

Not enough!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but i must say anytime i like we go shopping for what we need to BBQ...it's a good thing the Queen likes BBQ


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2010)

Well since I bought the new Lang last fall, I fell into the $2,000 category pretty quick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On meat alone I'm figuring about $1,000-$1,500 a year just for feeding family and friends.  Catering gigs are another animal altogether.


----------



## diesel (Apr 27, 2010)

I would say at least 1,000.


----------



## que-ball (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted before I saw the criteria and said under $500, figuring the mods I made to FrankenFridge, smoke woods, and sausagemaking supplies.  I didn't figure in the cost of the meat itself, since I would still be buying meat to cook some other way.  

Adding the meat cost changes things!


----------



## triplebq (Apr 27, 2010)

Over $2,000.00 easy not including cuzz's comps .


----------



## miamirick (Apr 27, 2010)

i budget $75 per week for meat, beer and jack as its all smoking related
so over the year its about $4,000
but consider that meat is usually saturday and sunday lunch and dinner
so i'm saving by not going out to eat and i get the yard work done while im smoking so the wife doesn't complain too much
plus it's good therapy and relaxation so it keeps me healthy in mind and body, now how can you put a price on that?


----------



## grampyskids (Apr 27, 2010)

I really didn't want to respond to this because I really didn't want to know how much this has cost me. Since I got serious about smoking last July (before SMF), I figured that with smokers, tools, meat, spices, rubs, sauces, memberships and classes. I am pushing $3000. I am ordering a 12X20 workshop and extending the roof another 12' over with a concrete pad, I will have a 1st year expense of $5000. 2nd year expenses will only be for an UDS,  meat, supplies and local judging expenses. Please don't let my wife know.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully next year will be cheaper. Hell I spent 4K just to make Rio happy for the gathering then another $$$ cause Sumo and Jerry talked me into a therom pen. That weekend was worth every penny. Can't wait until next year. Pro-rated on the new smoker. The cost goes down every year now on
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. New friends last forever!


----------



## dangerdan (Apr 28, 2010)

Counting Meat, spices, utinsels, appliances, freezers etc., smokers of one type or ther other Around 4K.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 15, 2010)

WAY TOO MUCH!! with all the builds i do and the meat and other food items, i hate to think about it! maybe i can start selling some of those builds to make up for it? LOL


----------



## burnt fingers (May 15, 2010)

I'm new to this so I've spent a little more than average this year. I've bought a new smoker along with the gadgetry, which keeps increasing. I'm not married so this isn't a problem.LOL


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 18, 2010)

I'm on the lower end of the scale, which is fine with me because if I spent what I wanted I would be headed toward bankrupcy or divorce!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 18, 2010)

Let's just say I wish I had my wife's food budget...


----------



## bamafan (May 18, 2010)

Jerry, Sumo the thermo pen was worth it after this last weekend


----------



## uncle_lar (May 18, 2010)

I picked 500-1000 but this year I may exceed that since I want to build a smoke house


----------



## guvna (May 19, 2010)

$3K-ish... or more. mostly food cost.


----------

